

Electronic Health Records on the iPad (AMA) - adammcnamara

Our studio was commissioned to build an iPad app for the Ottawa Hospital that gives doctors and nurses full access to electronic medical records (EMR).  An iPhone version has been commissioned as well.<p>We're a pretty small team of only five mobile developers and are all recent university grads.  We were up against giants in the space like IBM and Telus Health.  This was also our first foray into healthcare.<p>We wanted to share. Feel free to AMA.<p>http://www.ottawacitizen.com/technology/Trio+helps+hospital+results/3768201/story.html<p>http://selectstartstudios.com/work/ottawa-hospital-emr-client/
======
J3L2404
In the US, AMA means American Medical Association.

~~~
adammcnamara
An unfortunate coincidence. Ask me anything

~~~
J3L2404
I assume Canada has patient privacy laws similar to HIPAA in the states. How
have you dealt with privacy issues?

~~~
adammcnamara
All comms are via SSL. The application ties into a backend SSO system for
authentication and authorization. The app uses timeouts on top of the ones
enforced by the iPad. All requests run through backend data access policies
via web services.

